# Warning: File system reporting the free space...



## orium (Dec 20, 2011)

EDIT: !!!!SOLVED!!!

Hey guys,

i tried to use webos doctor, but get the 12% bug. Then i use the "dosfsck -r /dev/mapper/store-media" command to fix it. That worked. Now i'm trying to install the Alpha 3 of CM7.1 but get the error "Warning: File system is reporting the free space as 1654129 clusters, not 1653890 clusters. Operation Failed!! resizefat failed! Aborting! Please reboot" so i reboot and tried again, but i get the same error







someone a kind of idea what should i do?

Here is an image:


----------



## orium (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey guys,

i solved my problem: I'll try to explain how, but please excuse my english. Running the webos docotor is not enough, when you are behind the 12 % "bug" and your doc finished successfully, you have to reset your HP Touchpad completely in the settings. This will erease ALL data and restore the original cluster sizes. Excuse me if I tell you something wrong, but I have understood it in this way ^^ yes and after this you can install CM7 without problems on your touchpad









Greets Orium


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to tp general. dev subforum is reserved for releases.


----------

